# Quarry is definitely worth it for candy canes!



## Katelyn (Dec 1, 2017)

I thought I?d only get a small amount like everything else but it was actually pretty decent

*sorry for the extra attachment, I can?t delete it on my phone lol*


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 1, 2017)

I second that. I got 30 candy canes (for 3 gold and 2 silver ores - they indeed do seem to run in veins), too


----------



## J087 (Dec 1, 2017)

Are they there permanently? Or does it go back to essence?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

J087 said:


> Are they there permanently? Or does it go back to essence?



it's just for the holiday event.


----------



## J087 (Dec 1, 2017)

Let me rephrase. Do they stay the entire day or do they switch to other items? Cause I'll need to hurry otherwise


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

J087 said:


> Let me rephrase. Do they stay the entire day or do they switch to other items? Cause I'll need to hurry otherwise



They switch periodically throughout the day


----------



## Maggybeths (Dec 1, 2017)

J087 said:


> Let me rephrase. Do they stay the entire day or do they switch to other items? Cause I'll need to hurry otherwise



The items will switch unfortunately.... 

I was lucky enough to get around 30 the one time I managed to get in for the candy canes. I hope my luck continues...  I fear I wont be able to finish these items otherwise??? yikes.


----------



## hestu (Dec 1, 2017)

The candy canes are so worth it!! Which is really nice since I can't get any more from the timed goals, spent them all already lol. I don't think I got 30 when I was at the quarry but I still got a good amount!


----------



## arbra (Dec 1, 2017)

I received 22 the first time I did the Quarry for Candy Canes, and the second time I received 30.  I believe that I got more gold ore the second time, so that may account for the higher number, but I am not really sure.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

Anyone wanna add my Pocket Camp friend code so I can get into the quarry now. Need three more people.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2017)

I got thirty for the regular visit as well! I haven't caught it on a "bonus" yet though when it's sparkly. So it is a good help for getting them quicker for sure!


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

That sucks for me. I didn't get any Candy Canes the last time i did the Quarry. Hopefully next time I will. Collecting them is going a little slow considering I need 100-300 for one item. I did go when bells were high though, which was helpfully.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 2, 2017)

I have never gotten as high as 30 candy canes at the quarry, always more in the 20's.  Do you have any tried and true method for quarry rock hitting?  I am pretty random and tend to hit rocks one one side and then go on the other side the next time.  Does speed have to do with the higher number of rewards, or a higher rate of silver and gold gems?  I seemed like the rewards were pretty random but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 2, 2017)

Holy cow!!  Right after I posted the above I went to the quarry when it was candy cane time and lucked out getting all silver and gold gems.  My cc haul was 32!  I am still thinking the spread of gold and silver gems is random though.


----------



## J087 (Dec 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if the quarry items have a specific cycle? Or are they plain random?

This morning I woke up with candy canes, but I didn't get help in time. Hoping it will come back before shutting down for the night.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Yep, I always spend leaf tickets for candy canes because you can get a nice amount each time.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 2, 2017)

Gruntilda said:


> I have never gotten as high as 30 candy canes at the quarry, always more in the 20's.  Do you have any tried and true method for quarry rock hitting?  I am pretty random and tend to hit rocks one one side and then go on the other side the next time.  Does speed have to do with the higher number of rewards, or a higher rate of silver and gold gems?  I seemed like the rewards were pretty random but maybe I am wrong.



I’m almost 100% sure the amount of resources you get is based on the amount of silver and gold ore you get, gold giving more than silver. And I think the amount of each ore is random each time you go in, although I could be wrong on that one lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



J087 said:


> Does anyone know if the quarry items have a specific cycle? Or are they plain random?
> 
> This morning I woke up with candy canes, but I didn't get help in time. Hoping it will come back before shutting down for the night.



I’m pretty sure it’s random, though the candy canes usually show up at least twice a day for me so you should be able to nab some before the day is over!


----------



## Justin (Dec 2, 2017)

I just got 34 canes from my run earlier today. Definitely a new record for me!


----------



## Laurina (Dec 2, 2017)

Very much worth it. I ended up doing 4 silver nuggets and 1 gold nugget during the round and still manged to get 28 candy canes. Just enough for me to get the fireplace I've been saving up for!


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 2, 2017)

I didn't realise the Quarry had an actually Candy cane round. I thought you were just getting them as a bonus. I got the candy cane round today and got 30 candy canes. Yay!


----------



## Snow (Dec 2, 2017)

They switch but I'm seeing Candy Canes 2-3 times a day. 

Has anyone seen them in bonus mode yet (where the icon sparkles)? I haven't and I am wondering if it even happens.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 2, 2017)

Snow said:


> They switch but I'm seeing Candy Canes 2-3 times a day.
> 
> Has anyone seen them in bonus mode yet (where the icon sparkles)? I haven't and I am wondering if it even happens.



I don't think so, because all the candy cane ones have all gold and silver nuggets anyway.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2017)

i know it's totally worth it to spend leaf tickets when candy canes are in the quarry but I just... can't bring myself to do it. 
I'm saving them for potentially special items instead


----------



## Snow (Dec 4, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don't think so, because all the candy cane ones have all gold and silver nuggets anyway.



Ooh good point!! I'm going to just go into the first one I see then. Thanks!


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Dec 4, 2017)

LunarMako said:


> Anyone wanna add my Pocket Camp friend code so I can get into the quarry now. Need three more people.



I'll add you if you still need help; you can PM me your friend code if you don't want to put it up publicly.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 4, 2017)

a tip i just figured out today: even if something you don't want is in the quarry send all your friends help requests anyways. 
Your help doesn't expire when the quarries contents change, so you'll get more time to gather help for when something you want, like candy canes are in the quarry!
 Just be sure to use it by the end of the day however.


----------



## Dede (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow really? So you accumulate quarry help throughout the day rather than just for that one cycle then. Thanks for the tip! I'll start requesting help as soon as the day ticks over from now on.


----------



## chocopug (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm so glad we can get candy canes from the quarry, it really helps!



Bcat said:


> a tip i just figured out today: even if something you don't want is in the quarry send all your friends help requests anyways.
> Your help doesn't expire when the quarries contents change, so you'll get more time to gather help for when something you want, like candy canes are in the quarry!
> Just be sure to use it by the end of the day however.



This is a great tip, and what I do


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 5, 2017)

Bcat said:


> a tip i just figured out today: even if something you don't want is in the quarry send all your friends help requests anyways.
> Your help doesn't expire when the quarries contents change, so you'll get more time to gather help for when something you want, like candy canes are in the quarry!
> Just be sure to use it by the end of the day however.



I didn't know this, thanks!

I definitely agree that the quarry is worth it for the candy canes, 5 runs can easily get you to 100 canes


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 5, 2017)

The only time I tried the quarry was when it had candy canes. They are kind of hard to get otherwise. I am going for the snowman now because I don't think I will be able to get all the holiday furniture.


----------

